# OMG I think she is having contractions??



## mandyoz

I think I have my dates wrong with my girls, after posting pooch tests her a couple of days ago you all confirmed they were indeed pregnant. I have just discovered Flo out alone and she is very uncomfortable, panting, then she will tense arch her back and her tummy contracts in really tight - it has also dropped overnight, is this labour?? She has a stream of goop hanging from behind. She keeps lifting her front paw up for a while then kind of stretches it in front of her - is this normal? She keeps pooping (looks normal) then I thought she was urinating but it went forever and ever and ever and she didn't squat like normal. I am so nervous I have only ever had one bubba goat and I missed the whole thing. Should I offer her some nice cool water? It is not over hot but warm outside and she seems to insist on being out in the paddock rather then the shelter provided.
Not to mention my other girl Marlee seems to be streaming OMG I need something strong to drink lol.

Thank you for any hints and tips, I am on my way back out to make sure none of the other girls bother her!

Please pray my girls will have an easy time of it, I hate seeing them in this pain


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes... she sounds to be close...is she nesting alot(pawing The ground)?

If she is in pre labor...she may not want anything to eat or drink.... 
she can do this for hours ...

How long has she been acting like that?

Is she trying to push?

Has her tailhead dropped?

when looking at her from behind....does it look like the kids dropped off her sides..?

I'd watch her real close...she may be kidding soon....

Wanting to be alone and having a discharge is a good indicator...


Praying... that all goes well.... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

She sounds like she is in labor!  If she has started contractions expect babies within a few hours tops.


----------



## liz

Any change to her udder....most does will fill their udders tight before they deliver...it's not uncommon though to have one wait til after she delivers.


----------



## mandyoz

Thanks guys, I have been sitting with her - she has moved into the shelter with a nice fresh pile of straw. She is now just sitting, occassionally she will sort of shift from side to side, she is very quiet, and very sooky, loving the pats. Her udder is full, the goop is still there but no more. I panicked a little it looked like she was trying to stand and she fell a little to the side but then she put her rump in the air but just more poop, which I have raked out. Is it normal for them not to be able to stand so good? She has no ligs her tail head has completely dropped, her side is still large and I can feel the kid/s kick around and see them moving. I found her about 9.30 this am alone, but didn't seem too uncomfortable, I guess she has been uncomfortable now for about 3hrs? Is this normal? I know she has kidded a few times before, she is 6yrs old now. I will not leave her side, just worried about how long is normal - oh and no she is definately not pushing yet, but I can see her tummy tense right up here and there like a contraction. She is not wanting food or drink which is not Flo she is the first there normally for food  
Thank you so much for the moral support and advice I will go back out and pop back in an hour or so. Oh the stress - I wasn't like this with the birth of my own three girls lol
PS... they need to make a goat epidural!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Her udder will get really tight....and have a shiny appearance at the bottom of it around her teats....

If she has no ligs... she is getting near to kidding.... but ...she isn't quite there yet... if she is still up on her sides...

I usually will go out every 1/2 hour to an hour...to check on them.. if they are getting close like your Doe....

When she gets to the pushing "full labor"..... if she doesn't have those kids out by a 1/2 hour or less...she may be having problems and you will have to wash up and go in... to feel.. if the kid is in the wrong position.....

I have had them go into pre- labor contracting for 12 hours or more.... but... they are all different... some are sooner than others.... you are doing right by watching her close...and have her in her own stall....

Have Iodine ready for the umbilical cords after the kids come out and lots of clean rags or towels.... to wipe their faces so they can breath...

You can offer her food and water...but don't leave the water bucket in the stall ...as she can accidentally have her kid and drop it into the bucket and it will drowned.... :hug:

Happy kidding....



> PS... they need to make a goat epidural!!!!


 :wink: :laugh:


----------



## mandyoz

Iodine - check
Clean towels - check
going in - terrified  

she is now more on her side and about every 10 mins she seems to give a little push, stretching her neck and head out, more like she is positioning those kids rather then trying to push them out - more goop - poor girl is huge as a whale I bet she can't wait until this is over! I am just sitting quietly with her and patting her which she is loving.
Thank you for the advice we had a little chat and I told her she has done this before she is a pro and won't need any help from me!! ( I hope) but I have everything on hand if I need.


----------



## toth boer goats

Iodine - check good
Clean towels - checkgood
going in - terrified It will be OK have faith....

Poor girl is having a lot of pain with contractions.... She is indeed moving those babies...

If she gets into full push you will know.... :hug:

Your being a good support to her... :thumbup:

Yep... she is a pro and God is watching ....I pray... that she will deliver with no issues.... :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats

I have to go now ...so I pray... that the next time I get on here... I hear that her babies are on the ground and healthy along with momma.... prayers for a good delivery....and hugs to you...just remember... keep calm and you can do it....May God Bless.... :hug: ray: 
This site may help...
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm#kidpositions


----------



## mandyoz

Thank you so much, I do think something is very wrong though, she now is just laying there she is not moving around, she doesn't really respond to me trying to annoy her, my husband went in and just pulled her up a little by her horns, he said she still has some good strength in her, but then she just laid back down. I don't know if I am watching her work up energy to have these kids or if I am watching her go down hill fast  I offered her food not interested, offered her water not interested offered her warm molasses water not interested, just puts her head back down. I am going to read a little and see if this is normal or if I need to call a vet,
Thank you so much for all your advice and encouragement.


----------



## KW Farms

Got here a little late...but just wanted to say I bet she'll do great...most goats do. Good thoughts and prayers for you and your doe...I do hope you have some beautiful babies to post pictures of for us in the morning! :hug: :thumb:


----------



## mandyoz

Forgot to mention thank you for the website going there now


----------



## KW Farms

Sorry we posted at the same time. How much "goo" does she have coming out? If she is laying quietly, not pushing, and does not have any goo hanging from her vulva then she probably has a while before she actually kids. If she is not struggling and trying to push frequently then she probably has awhile. I'd just let her rest for a bit. 

If I were there it would be easier to see what's going on with her so if you feel something is wrong then don't hesitate to have a vet come see her.


----------



## mandyoz

Hi I was just about to call the vet tears in eyes and then when I looked out she was up and about, I have taken a photo of her 'behind' she is still not very active but at least she is up, I was worried she couldn't actually get up.

This could all be normal I am a first timer and I could be over reacting - actually probably am over reacting, but for a while there my gut instinct was saying something not is right. I will post the picture of her - thank you so much. Not a lot of goop she was just not acting like Flo at all. Sorry the photo is not the best is getting towards late afternoon here.


----------



## liz

Calm down, it appears that she is losing her plug....some does will start doing this anytime from 3 weeks before they deliver to the day of delivery, her being uncomfortable is totally normal. I think that the last few hours have been just her getting kids into a more comfortable position and with what you have seen her do tonight, you will definately know if she's in true labor.


----------



## mandyoz

Thankyou, I have just checked on her again no change, however I have noticed that she has pooped heaps but they are not little goat pebbles they are big masses similar to I guess dog poop, no pebbles other then that she is quiet and pretty still.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww I totally understand your worries! I hope and pray all is fine, and maybe you'll have kids soon!  My last doe who kidded was showing signs of being extremely uncomfortable and I thought she was in labor on a Friday night....she didn't kid until wee hours of Monday morning. 
With that said...it did drive me crazy LOL But all was well, and I hope the same goes for your girl too


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Poop may be normal depending on kids pushing on her intestine. They can get a worm overload with the stress of kidding so many people give a good dose of wormer the day she kids. 

Goo will most likely turn a amber color closer to kidding. 

She may need a rest so if she is laying down don't worry or mess with her too much. 

Before she kids the kids will drop in her belly and you most likely wont be able to see or feel movement; this is ok they are just getting positioned into birthing canal.


----------



## toth boer goats

Still nothing... :hug: what got me was ...when you mentioned that her ligs are gone.... Are the ligs still gone or are they coming and going?

Continue to watch her ....

How long has it been since she ate or drank? Offer her molasses water... to keep her hydrated..


----------



## mandyoz

Thank you for the advise and support everyone, it is 4am here and I have checked on her every hour on the hour, very weary. She is sitting in the paddock with the other girls. She has no ligs that I can find. She is pooping an awful amount big blobs not the usual, it looks a little more moist then usual but not runny. The photo I posted earlier the goop is probably three times as much now but still cloudy - I have never witnessed a birth before, but where the goop is coming from is gaping a little perhaps about a cm or half inch. I fed her Friday afternoon she was her usual pushy can't wait cheeky self, I found her Saturday morning and haven't been able to get her to eat or drink, tried molasses water, her favourite grain she just turns her head, that is my main concern, also she is not moving much she will stand for a couple of hours and then sit for a couple but without moving too far, she is slow at walking also. She is showing no signs of discomfort for now but looks a little lithargic (sp?) to me, but this may be normal I don't know. Will go grab a couple hours sleep and then take her out some nice warm molasses water at daylight and see if I can tempt her.
Thank you for the well wishes I will see what tomorrow or should that be today  brings.


----------



## mandyoz

Oh just another quick thing she is laying on her stomach as she always does with her hind legs tucked up, I slid my hand under her belly but could feel no movement, I felt the top of her belly and a lump is moving right up near I guess her hip bone (the way she is sitting) so I know the little one is still moving and must be ok - that has to be good news!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Yes you go get some sleep. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms

I think she has days left before kidding. Her udder doesn't look very tight...though yes, some does can quickly fill after kidding...each is a little different. I've had does lose their plug up to a couple weeks before kidding then you don't notice anything again until kidding. I've also had does lose their ligs and become real mushy in the rear end for a few days in advance to kidding...some does will lose their ligs then get them back too. 

I think she's just fine. Just keep an eye on her and get some rest! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

The pooping alot just says... her kids are pushing on her insides... making her want to go more often....

Hang in there.... it is always nerve racking...with the Doe that will kid ....you never know when that moment is going to be.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## mandyoz

Well this morning she is resting comfortably in the sunshine, calm and relaxed, still not very mobile, but she has had a little grain. Thank you all, will keep you updated, I feel better reading that you all say she has a few days to go and this seems pretty typical in goat land! I will know for next time  
I will keep you updated on her progress
Thank you every body for taking the time to explain this to me and put my mind at ease :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

No problem at all.... :thumb: :hug: ray:


----------



## liz

Keep us updated here...but I do think that she has a couple weeks yet, you will definately know for sure when she's ready...look at the pic you posted here of her udder...the day she's ready to deliver, I'm betting that udder will triple in size.


----------



## KW Farms

I'd have to agree with Liz...I wouldn't be surprised if she holds out for a couple weeks. :thumb:


----------



## mandyoz

Thank you ladies this waiting game what can I say! She is resting in the paddock away from the others. she has the same amount of goop as the picture I posted it is now a more yellow/orange colour. She had a huge drink of water this morning much to my relief. I will still check her every hour or so, I am just bummed I have work Monday to Friday and leave at 6.00am and don't get home until at least 5.00pm I can only hope you guys are right (and you always are  ) and she holds out till next weekend or the weekend after.


----------



## milk and honey

Maybe I just like to disagree.... but I think you'll have an 'eventful' Sunday! Good luck whenever she goes!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

onder: I kinda am with Milk&Honey but who knows.


----------



## mandyoz

Well guys, it is 8.51pm and I can say I am exhausted, I really need to go to bed have to get up at 4.45am - I just did my night check of Flo she now has quite an amount of stringy amber colour goo - she is still with the other girls though, but very sooky. I checked her ligs about 5 times today I simply cannot find them they are definately not there. I am going to attempt to sleep, but my mind is on her, I really want to be with her when it is time incase she needs me - will send more updates tomorrow after work. Thank you all so much for being here for me and Flo through all this, you have really helped calm me when I have over reacted and given some fantastic advice, what a wonderful group of people - amazing on the other side of the world!!!
Thank you xx :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Hope you got or are getting some good sleep.


----------



## milk and honey

As soon as her head hits the pillow.... the doe will start pushing... isn't that in the 'code'?


----------



## toth boer goats

> As soon as her head hits the pillow.... the doe will start pushing... isn't that in the 'code'?


 Yep.... :wink:

If she has amber color goo... she sounds really close to me.... Any kiddo's yet? :hug:


----------



## mandyoz

well........ 5.05am no babies yet, Flo is still with the others eating in the paddock, I have been out with torch in hand! She has a fair bit of stringy amber coloured goo, stuck to her tail and hanging as well. Other then that she seems to be acting normal, still sooky - wonder what I will return home to!!
:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow ...she is putting you through alot with waiting..... I know how that can be... :hug: :hair: :hug:


----------



## milk and honey

Anything yet?


----------



## mandyoz

Well I go to work, I stress all day worrying what if she has a problem and I am not there, I race home at record speed - there she is grazing with the others :angry: 
She still has orange/brownish goo stringy kind of, not tons though. Her belly looks low, her udders look no different. She walks very slowly and cautiously but she is back to eating and drinking? For the first time in 3 days she actually called out when she saw me coming with food :chin: instead of looking up and then looking back down - couldn't be bothered look on her face. I seriously cannot find her ligs, I even grabbed my other two girls and could feel theirs straight away incase I was in the wrong place or losing my mind  
This girl is in no rush to have babies, I am confident through all of you that she is OK like I said she is back to eating and drinking and even grazing here and there. She does sit for extended periods and doesn't walk too far. If she hasn't gone tomorrow as soon as I get home I will take a picture of the goo for an opinion, infact I might try and sneak out now and see one if she will co operate (did I mention she is sooooo moody, one minute she is all over me the next she looks at me in disgust lol).
xx


----------



## DavyHollow

Wow, this is a fun thread to follow. I'm sorry she's withholding her due date from you :hug: but she sounds like quite the goat! I like reading your updates, and I'm sure you'll have kids very soon. One of my does likes to make me think for a whole week that she's going to drop kids, and then when I finally stop watching her like a hawk POP goes the weasel lol 

Good luck with everything, hoping you're getting SOME sleep  (The babies make this all worth it)


----------



## toth boer goats

If ever you feel... you need to check her...you can...Clean up really well...put on those sterile medical gloves and see if she is open ....and if there is a kid right there.... just 2 fingers...and you don't need to put them in very far..... if she is closed... your fingers will hit a wall... if she is open ...they will go in ...and you may feel a kid...if you do feel a kid at the opening... she needs to have that kid.. and will need the assistance.... A pic will indeed help us more...get a rear shot and side shot... :wink:


----------



## mandyoz

Ok 5.30am - go outside with torch, ice - ice everywhere it is freezing - go for a wander there she is staring at me with the other girls!!! Who on earth tromps outside in this temp at this time of the morning?? OK you guys get, it many wouldn't  
This afternoon I will take photo's went out yesterday but there wasn't enough daylight.
I guess my only concern was her goings on on Saturday, but that could be moving the kids into correct position? Half of me is concerned the other half says it is just not her time, her milk bag looks maybe a little fuller but definately not stretched to the limit. Everthing else looks like it is time. I am going to invest in gloves and lubricant 'incase' today on my way home. Oh and some good disinfectant? She is calm though, eating etc.... I on the other hand am a babbling wreck  Thank you everyone for sticking with me and for your support you are keeping me sane! Ok off to work I go for another long stressful day wondering.
xx


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WOW she has put you through alot these past few days! :shocked: We had a doe kid quads and she did not eat much for a few days before she kidded. She had no room in there for any food! Clumpy poops are normal too. How does her udder look? Has it filled up yet? Look on Fias Co Farm, they have TONS of stuff on kidding. Good luck on an easy kidding and lots of little girls! :thumb: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: We are here for you...... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:hug: They can really cause us to stress out. :wink:


----------



## mandyoz

Stress out, double guess, go insane even!! Soooooooooo...... today again, race home, there she is happily eating away, grab camera, grab food, fly out to paddock while the sun is still shining! Go for photo's of goop - no goop?? wheres the goop? gooooop??? AHHHHH WHERES THE GOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPP! :? :hair: Sure sticky stuff all over her tail etc... but the constant string of goop gone! What is this goat doing to me? Have grabbed a couple of photo's to show you. Didn't feel for ligs today, she wasn't being very co-operative. Is it normal to have an episode like on Saturday all uncomfortable, tummy straining then relaxing then have orange/brown goop for two days then stop? The goop was never heaps and heaps it was a constant string about 2 inches long though. Also her poop has gone back to little berry size normal looking poop!
I have sat her down and told her straight out stop mucking around or I am going to have to go in, there will go your dignity and there will go my sanity  
Have told Marlee my other pregnant girl she has to be good and just when it is time it is time, don't leave us guessing for days, I couldn't stand it! She is due in the next couple of weeks.
I won't be home tomorrow night as I stay one night a week at my parents ( I live an hour from where I work and I stay to save travel and see my dad who has terminal cancer) but my hubby and daughter will be home and I will phone them to see how she is going, will post again on Thursday afternoon hopefully with some sort of news! :shrug: 
I am actually going to miss doing this daily post when she has kidded! (In all seriousness I don't think I could stand it if anything happened to Flo or her babies, I am praying they or it comes out healthy).


----------



## HoosierShadow

She's so fuzzy LOL Is it winter where you are? Your in Australia right? I love it when they have fuzzy coats 
I'm going to guess that she's just not there yet, and you can relax  Of course make sure they check on her from time to time. Her udder doesn't look strutted. Some goats don't get a strutted udder until they start labor, but mine all had a strutted udder a few hours to several hours before they started active labor. Of course she could trick you and fill during active labor, after all these girls love to prove us wrong LOL

BTW, I meant to add, that some of my girls had a yellowish glob of snot like string come out from time to time up to a couple of weeks before they had their kids. 
One doe in particular NEVER has stringy stuff when she goes in labor, and there are a couple of others who had no discharge either, the only signs that I could go by to know they were in labor was no ligs, strutted udder, staring off at space/ignoring me, then the stretching/back arching...I don't even know how to explain it sometimes....but we have had 7 does kids since we got goats last year, and I could tell when each one went into labor. The only one I missed was the last one, and she delivered just fine.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Oh wow!! Cool thread! Can't wait to read the outcome!!!!! ray: praying everything turns out perfect for you, your family and flo!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow...she does have all the signs.. by looking at her....
the udder...is full .... but might not be real tight...
with that picture ...can't tell if it has the shiny appearance to it....because of shadowing.. :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Did you check to see if she is dilated at all?
Do you still feel the kids moving around or have they moved down into kidding position?


----------



## mandyoz

Ok hold on to your hats - what a story I have to tell........ I get home from work today after flying like a madwoman again! - grab food, grab phone (for camera) go to paddock, notice Flo looks no different from last photo's :shrug: wonder whats going on, then I noticed a long thick string of amber goop coming from Marlee, look notice her milk bag is huge - she is yelling out and fussing, thinking she is pulling a Flo trick on me - feed them - set about to feeding chickens. Can hear Marlee really yelling up a storm so I pop head around corner and notice two little white things sticking out - look closer realise OMG it is a baby goat then plomp on the ground it goes agghhhhhhhh!  So I stand there like a dummy watch Marlee tend to the little one - it is late arvo it is cold, so I grab a towel wrap little one - show her head to mum and slowly lead them to stables, watch for sign of little one to suckle - then mum plonks herself down rants and raves and pop out comes a second one :leap: A girl and a boy - have watched them like a hawk they are so gorgeous and so unexpected I was sure Flo was bred before Marlee. 

So now I am concerned about Flo her goop the other day was the same as Marlees was today (now I know what too look for) however Flo didn't have anywhere near as much goop as Marlee - perhaps it was just a warning birth is coming soon??

I am sooooooo excited but at the same time a little concerned about Flo?

Oh I need to go make a coffee - will take a photo tomorrow after work and post it of the twins was too dark by the time everything settled down 
:leap: :hug: :hug:


----------



## mandyoz

Have had numerous coffee's babies are both suckling well and standing! On closer inspection I have twin boys!!! As much as I would prefer girls I am so greatful I have two healthy little ones 
I have added photos - the first being babies - terrible photo but will get a better one tomorrow after work, Marlee is so attentive she is being wonderful!

The second photo is of Flo today - and the third is of Marlee about 20 minutes before those adorable little creatures were born. So I am thinking Marlee's milk bag looks a little more taught then Flo's??? Other then that they look the same to me, the legs look the same - pooch looks the same. I simply must have Flo's dates all wrong, but the goo was exactly the same last Saturday just not as much as Marlee today :chin: 
Oh the joys of goat hood!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww Congrats on the kids!!!! Wow they really like to trick people don't they? Hopefully Flo will have her kids soon and you'll be able to sit back and relax and watch the kids play!!!!


----------



## Subgoat Girls

Wow! Congrats on twins!


----------



## liz

Congratulations!!!!! I think that Marlee just needed to show Flo how it's done!! And, since you did notice that Marlee's udder was tight, watch and feel for that with Flo......it's been just about a week since she has put you into this frantic state, I'm betting that she keeps you going for a few more days.


----------



## Frosty1

Wow! Hectic kiddings! Lol  Congrats on your new kids! Post more pics pleeaasseeee


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

:stars: :stars: 

Congratulations on the babies!!!


LOL who would have guessed hu?? lol!!! Well I am definatly "hooked" on the flo & marlee saga!!

Can't wait for flo to pop now!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:dance: Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats....what a long wait for you.... :thumb: :hi5: :leap: 

Flo's poo ...when a Doe kids... it stresses them alot ...which can trigger cocci and/or worms... have a fecal done...... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms

Congrats!! :stars: They are adorable! I don't know if it's been asked yet...but where do you live? I see your goaties have big fluffy winter coats on!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Congrats on an easy birth and two beautiful boys!!! :clap: :kidblue: :kidblue: I hope Flo kids soon, i'm thinking 3 babies for her. She's a big gal!!!Yep, when you see amber goo, babies should follow soon after! So how are you liking being a "goat grandma" ;P


----------



## RPC

I think she lives in Australia


----------



## milk and honey

Congrats!!! Come on Flo!!! Let's get on with it!


----------



## mandyoz

Thank you all for the congrats!!! :stars: 
I am so thrilled with the little ones. they are strong, healthy and (poor mum) very greedy lol

I haven't gone out to feed them yet, just need a minute to sit and have a coffee.
Yes I am in Australia, and our winters don't get as cold as some of you would get, but it does go down to 0c degrees here not sure what that is for you, but cold enough for the car to ice up and frost to kill the grass.
I am loving the babies, still worried about stubborn flo and just fainted at the thought of three babies, how would the mum ever cope :GAAH: Just watching Marlee yesterday one baby would cry she would turn and lick and comfort it, the other would start so she would turn to that one, I am sure she looked at me with eyes that said WHAT HAVE I DONE!! lol

Anyway I will go out and take a decent photo, check Flo - poor goat is going to think I have some sort of disorder always lifting her tail


----------



## mandyoz

As promised photo's of the boys 
Something strange today - I know the way Marlee talks to her kids, well Flo was doing the same thing :chin: I know they say they talk to their kids but she wasn't really facing her tummy just standing there softly calling!
Well I am very tired tonight will update tomorrow on the Flo saga. 
:hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Talking even if not talking to her belly is a good sign IMO! 
Those boys are just ADORABLE!!!! I love that lil man with the brown on his leg!

I have always wanted to come and visit Australia. I had a pen pal in Australia for 12 years growing up <she lived in Western Austrailia>, and everything just sounded so wonderful.

Our winter sets in usually around Christmas. It's real nice here in Kentucky up until Oct, then start getting into the 50s/low 60s. Sometimes we'll get a little snow after Thanksgiving. Our winters seem a little colder and more snow the past couple of years. We usually get at least 3-4 snowstorms that produce 2-4 inches in a season, which is a lot for us.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

awwwww!!! Love the sweet babies! Thank you that picture made my day! 

ohhhhh--can't wait for flo to pop! LOL!

YOu are like me, GOTTA have the coffee  It does keep ya goin


----------



## DavyHollow

Too cute! Love the one with the leg! Got name ideas? Or are they freezer boys?

I think 0C is 36F. In winter here in Massachusetts we get 20f and less. Sometimes dip below 0F during the night. We also get a TON of snow. So high sometimes you can't get out the front door. This past winter was very weird though. There was one week where literally (not exaggerating at all) one day would be a snow storm and the next day all the snow would melt and itd be 70F then the next day it would storm again and snow would pile up then the next day back up to 70!!! :leap: MAKE UP YOUR MIND NEW ENGLAND!!

Australia sounds like such a lovely place, I want to visit some day too.

You should right a short book and call it "The Flo Saga"!!


----------



## Frosty1

0C is actually 32F lol  And those babies are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

yay!! I was close!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Adorable kids!!! 
:stars: Congrats!

Keep us updated with Flo.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

AWWW!   They are SUPER cute!!!! Love the little one with the brown leg! How about Ernest and Elston for names? I have always loved those two name ideas!1 I hope Flo pops soon, after looking back at the pics, she could have 4! She's a big momma  :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## mandyoz

Hi all,
Well another night has passed with Flo not changing lol, I guess I really got it wrong with her huh? I am confident there is nothing wrong with her now except she is keeping me guessing, she is healthy, eating, acting completely normal if anything was infact wrong I am sure I would be seeing signs now - it has been a whole week since my first hysterical post  sorry about that guys! But that Saturday she acted so weird I have never seen her act that way, it was going to be my first witnessed birth and I was petrified but excited as well. She occassionally makes soft talking noises but like I said not to her tummy more to the sky :chin: I have a feeling Flo is going to be a cool customer, she is very gentle in nature and she is my oldest girl - 7 this year infact, do you think after these babies I should retire her from breeding? 

Marlee on the other hand when in labour did not act like the textbook goat, she was still running around right up until 20 minutes before their birth, I did notice the amber goo but thought she was pulling a Flo on me lol she just all of a sudden started making a whole lot of noise and with that about faced and walked off into the paddock. I thought she was just being her spoilt self and went off to feed the chickens until she started making that much noise I could no longer ignore her, and she had plonked herself down on the ground and two little feet were poking out - well I can tell you I was running around in circles not quite knowing what to do (wonder what my neighbours think of me tee hee), I thought she was cranky at me for paying too much attention to Flo  The boys are soooo gorgeous, I am thinking we will probably have to make whethers out of them, keep them for a while and then sell them off as pets to a good home only  when they are off mum and able to cope on their own. I only have 5 acres so I can't keep every goat unfortunately. It is funny you guys mention wanting to visit Australia I have always always wanted to visit America!! There is so much over there I would love to see, I don't know if I could even pack it into a life time!

A while ago I had Izzy who gave birth to Millie, I have learnt many lessons from that (I missed the birth - infact I wasn't really aware she was pregnant) unfortunately we lost Izzy about two months later to barber pole worm, I noticed her Jaw swollen, and she was lethargic, gums grey etc... made a mad dash and begged for help, got her all the meds she required, she died that afternoon, ( I wormed ALL my girls for Barber Pole worm that afternoon) I felt so terrible I didn't notice this sooner - from that lesson I learnt to worm my girls after birth - I have given Marlee Oralject a broad spectrum goat wormer that also covers Barberpole (we had terrible floods last summer and even trapped in our house for a week - warm wet summer perfect for barberpole I have since learnt) I tried to look Oralject up on this site but because I am in Australia, I guess we have different products. Millie is just fine she is a little blocker and so sweet but I still beat myself up for being so neglectful, I will never make that mistake EVER again! Ok I have to move on from that or I will be  all day. Oh forgot to add that Millie is now 3 and a half months old she is a solid little block and our baby as we raised her she is adorable.

I am loving you are all guessing how many babies poor old Flo is holding in there, have to do something to pass the time waiting for her lol...... I will see if I can take another photo or her today from the top - although I do think her tummy has dropped somewhat she doesn't look as wide as she was.
I guess lastly I need to add I can't believe how wonderful you all have been, I was a stranger on the other side of the world needing help and you all given me so much support and stuck with me how amazing! I could never thank you all enough :hug: This has been a wonderful experience, now if only Flo would finally make her move, hmmm I might send her horse back riding :leap:
PS have not named the boys yet, this is so out of my league, I am 41 I have 3 daughters, 2 grand daughters, 2 female dogs, many female silkie chickens, all female goats, I have not had to deal with boy names


----------



## mandyoz

ok this I am sure is NOT a false alarm, Flo is up then down - amber goo everywhere, sniffing urine and then sniffing the air much like a male does, acting weird, uncomfortable, pooping peeing - yelling out, tummy soft on the side (kids dropped) calling out - this is it will be back changing into something comfy - oh boy wish me luck pleeeeeeease I am very nervous about this old gal :leap:


----------



## mandyoz

So she is pawing the ground, laying down getting up and stretching - this has to be the real deal right??


----------



## liz

Sending good kidding vibes your way!!!!

Yep...she's in early labor, which can progress very quickly....has her udder gotten bigger?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

:leap: :leap: Oh wow!!! Sounds like it!!!! Whoooo hoooo here we go! Keep us updated, can't wait!


----------



## RPC

I would say it is the real deal. I think she is in pre labor which can be from 1 hour to 12 hours before she gets down to business. I think, now that I know she is 7, she is going to have twins. Good luck and I am sure everything will be fine. She sounds like a girl who has done this a time or two.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

By the way I loved your post-that is so sweet! It has been wonderful for us to get to "know" you and a little about australia and your goats. How cool is it that with our technology we can "chat" with someone across the world just as easily as someone in our own state?? I think it is very cool :greengrin: 

Dont feel bad about the worm thing--it happens to us all. I read somewhere that a new goat owner should really consider how much they pay for their first goats because they all lose goats to "newbie" mistakes. I feel that losing my doe Whitney was my fault. She went into labor, then I felt that the labor stopped. I took her to a vet and he delivered her (when we got there she was dialated and he felt a baby stuck) but the vet made me "go in" and feel before I took her there. What if it was too early? What if it was not her time yet and I made her go into labor by checking? After she delivered we brought her home, but she never bounced back-was always in pain and she passed away 48 hours later. We all learn although it is heartbreaking. I even work in a small animal vet hospital (practice manager) but there is sooo much I don't know about goats. Same with the Dr. I work for-she can give me some advice but when they need something major (like whitney did) I go to a livestock veterinarian. So, dont worry-we have all gone through that, I think. 

Re: the babies names onder: I almost named the baby we have now Dr.Pepper (I think that is cute-even though I drink coke :ROFL: ) and I also like Phineas (from an american cartoon). You could choose Greek God names like Posideon or Hermes. One of my goats is named from Greek mythology-his name is Titan.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Woo hoo! Hope you have some more cute kids running around there soon! :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow

YIPPIEE!!!! How exciting! Definitely signs of early labor! I can't wait to read all about it and see some pics of those much anticipated babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup:  :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow

I stopped in to see if there is any news before I head to bed....now I am gonna be thinking about you and Flo all night! I hope all is well, thoughts and prayers for a wonderful kidding!


----------



## mandyoz

probably no one awake, Flo has had twin baby girls, but she has another bubble and has had for about 30mins she is not pushing or in discomfort, not sure if this is normal, will google!


----------



## milk and honey

I'm awake!!! here in Washington state! Congratulations and great job Flo! That may be another baby or it may be the afterbirth. My last kid was born a single, and I kept waiting for the next one with that bubble, but it was just the afterbirth. Your SO lucky to have 2 does!


----------



## concobabe5

I am awake here in California, baking muffins. Congratulations!! How exciting! I, too have sat there waiting and wondering but then I learned about bouncing. Have you bounced her to see if there are more?

Again Congratulations on all four of your kids!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Congrats. I'm awake. It might just be the afterbirth. I'm currently waiting on my three year old doe to have her babies. Last time she kidded when I left for school. Then my other doe I didn't even know was prego until she kidded. Finally the one I thought would kid first did. I went down to check on her and her udder was huge I though. Yep today. Then went up to get some stuff and came back down about 30 minutes later. She had her baby and was just waiting there. The boy was standing and suckling. It was her first time and we named him butch. Can't wait to see the babies. 
Coco and Butch, just minutes old. born April 25th 2011
http://postimage.org/image/1t1fbvsdg/

Butch Now.(a wether)
http://postimage.org/image/1t1qwn7tw/

Congrats on the girls. A good name for one would be Athena.  In my opinion at least.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Congrats on the two boys too. My first two kids were boys also.


----------



## mandyoz

Oh I have so much to tell and your posts to answer, I need to go get these goats settled, cords dipped, mum drenched etc.... The last bubble was just the after birth  
so beautiful twin boys and beautiful twin girls all within a couple of days, I am very blessed, will bbl with photos - thank you all sooooo much!!!! :hug:


----------



## Subgoat Girls

Oh!! Congratulations on the new girls! And glad she finally kidded for you!


----------



## Farmgirl675

CONGRATS!!! So happy all is well...can't wait to see pics


----------



## Frosty1

CoNgRaTs!!!!! (lol thought I'd do something different :greengrin: ) So glad you had a safe birth! And TWO baby GIRLS!!! That's pretty unusual I think! Post some pics!! arty: :hi5: :stars: :hug: :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:stars: Congrats!! Glad it all went well!!


----------



## RPC

Congrats on the new girls


----------



## toth boer goats

That is wonderful news...A big congrats.......... :thumb: :leap:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

:leap: :stars: :gift: :cake: 

Soooo happy that this went so well for you!!! A BIG CONGRATS on 2 does and 2 bucks!! You lucky duckie!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## desertlily

Congratulations! :stars: So happy everything turned out well for you. I'm new to all this, so I have a question... what did you give mom when you drenched her?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awwww Congrats!!! I saw this earlier but didn't get a chance to post! Can't wait to hear about it and see pics!!!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

Congrats! Can't wait to see fluffy photos


----------



## Tolers Boers

ahh honey i wish i had had my first kidding i know not all what to expect. sounds like the others here are telling u just relax it looks normal. i hope all goes well. u must post pics of babies....i will tell u this i know, get that last afterbirth out of her if u are able to be there with her. sometimes this makes a big problem for momma. u may have to get in there and pull....if she kids two the first one is no problem and then the second one sometimes comes out following the kid if not be prepared to go in after it. if it don't come out momma may not make it...

i guess i will be camping out in the barn when ours kid for the first time and prob every time thereafter....we won't have any till next spring... 
good luck i say a prayer for you ....keep us posted.


----------



## mandyoz

Hello all! Well what can I say? I have spent the day cleaning, washing and with my family the three things I have ignored largely in the last week  

Pleased to report all babies doing just fine. I have posted a photo of the girls we have named them Molly and Harmony. Flo was the ultimate professional, she has indeed done this one or probably five times before  she kept me calm. She made no fuss at all, the only time she called out was briefly when she was pushing unlike Marlee who let the whole world know she was in pain for about 30 - 40 mins before hand lol ! Flo also had her babies about 5 mins apart unlike Marlee who I thought was well and truly finished then about 20mins after the first POP another!

I read many posts on this board, but don't often comment as I am a learner and have no knowledge to pass on, however one thing that I was thinking this morning - a hot topic, can you manipulate girl or boy births, I guess mine were in the same paddock, same food, same buck, same time - I get twin boys, twin girls - just luck of the draw??

I actually remember reading about Whitney, so sad, I am so sorry it worked out this way for you, having animals often means heartbreak, but the good is so great  

Desertlily I am not sure where you are? I am in Australia, I use oralject - it is a broad spectrum wormer specifically for goats and it covers barberpole worm which is terrible in this area due to our bad bad floods all summer long. If you are from the USA I am sure anyone of these wonderful people can advise you what is best for drenching your goats, they have amazing knowledge, infact most told me Flo was NOT due for at least a week and they were 100% correct!

I have one other goat Betty, what a character she is, she is nasty, ignorant, stubborn, and I love her for all of that, she also ran with the buck for three months but does not appear to be pregnant, I did see her get cosy with Boris but never witnessed any 'done deeds' - I will watch incase he got her on a later heat - but she probably would of slapped him across the face with her hoof before he had a chance :slapfloor: 

I was sitting having my coffee (yes coffeeaholic) this morning, and watching my new little brady bunch outside, the little boys (oh I named them Charlie and borrowed Titan from this board because I love it!) were using mum as a playground, jumping on her, tumbling around, the girls venturing out with mum and walking then going splat here and there it was so gorgeous and so worthwhile, this is what it is all about  

For old times sake I would like to ask one more question!!! LOL..... Flo will be 7 soon, do you think she will be too old to breed next season? I would love to give her another shot because she has a beautiful personality and makes a gorgeous mum, but I also want to keep her around and happy as long as I can.

What a journey and thank you all so very much for sticking with me through this all, helping me calm down, and helping me celebrate, I am a very lucky Aussie indeed to find this forum! I do not wish to just drop off the earth, so I will pop in and say hello to you all as often as I can!
:hug: :hug:


----------



## desertlily

What sweet little girls!  I have 2 nigerian dwarf does, one due in Oct and one due in Dec. the first time for all of us!! It's been so fun to follow you with your kiddings! Sounds like you're enjoying them, happy for you!


----------



## RPC

I will take a stab at your question. I don't think the age of an animal is what you need to look at when breeding you need to make sure the breeding is not too rough on them. Make sure she can get her weight back after nursing kids and make sure she is over all in good shape. I have heard of people breeding till they were 10+ years old. One person bred a 14 year old doe which I thought was too old but she did fine. I think it was an accident but everything went well. Just watch her and only you can decide when she is ready to retire.


----------



## mandyoz

Ohh of course that makes perfect sense, I will see how she handles these kids and how she shapes up!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awwww Mandy they are precious! Congrats on the beautiful girls!!!!! I'm sure you are having a great time watching them kicking up their lil heels!  
As for the doe, I'd think as long as she is holding her condition well and doesn't get overly drained from nursing kids, then she would be fine  I am no pro, but I've heard of people breeding for years like Roger mentioned.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Congrats on the beautiful baby girls.


----------



## Frosty1

I have heard that people sometimes retire at 10 years. I agree with RPC though, just check out what condition she's in after (and as) she weans these little girls.  Good luck, and I'm so glad it went well for you! :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

What beautiful doelings!!!! :grouphug: :wahoo: So happy for you and your new, larger, goat family!!

Awwwwww  I am honored that you chose Titan for one of your beautiful baby boys!! I will tell my boy that he has a namesake in Austrailia! 

lol--I am drinking my morning coffee-reading your post :coffee2: cheers!!

Oh and you should post more--I don't know what I am talking about, I post all the time :ROFL: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They are SOOOOO CUTE!!!! Congrats!!!! :thumb:  :clap: :leap: :stars: :dance: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :balloons:


----------



## DavyHollow

That little Harmony is GORGEOUS! Your lucky with the two twins  

I agree with Roger. If she looks up to it, go for it! My goats love being moms. If she seems a bit tired or too thin, retire her for a year and see how she feels later


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful kids......... :thumb: 



> For old times sake I would like to ask one more question!!! LOL..... Flo will be 7 soon, do you think she will be too old to breed next season? I would love to give her another shot because she has a beautiful personality and makes a gorgeous mum, but I also want to keep her around and happy as long as I can.


 If she is in good shape.... doesn't have kidding issues.... I would breed her again....I have a couple of older Does... that keep up their weight and are still producing well for me...as long as they are well cared for and watched to make sure they are in the best of health.......and are given good breaks to dry up to get back into shape after kidding then... I will continue to breed her..... :wink:


----------



## mandyoz

Thank you all for your replies and advice. I am pleased to say the Brady Bunch is doing really really well, the babies jump all over each other - the mums are just perfect, it has all come along beautifully! I will see how Flo goes in 9 to 12 months or so and check her condition and then make up my mind, I hope she holds up she is just fantastic as a mother  

Soooo I know I said just one more question lol.... but..... does anyone know why the babies when they are drinking from their mothers bump the teat? They are pretty rough for such tiny creatures  

Hope all is well with everyone!
:hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow

They bump the teat to get the milk to drop down. If you think they are rough now, just wait....They'll probably bump so hard they'll knock their mama's back feet in the air LOL not kidding! But, it's totally normal. 
So glad all is well  You'll have to share some pictures of the kids playing!


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad they are doing well.... :thumb: :hi5:



> They bump the teat to get the milk to drop down.


 Yup.... :thumb:


----------

